# Looking for a Field Bow



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I just got cleared last week from my hand surgeon to Do whatever my pain can tolerate. (no wife jokes please) :mg:

So I am looking for a field bow. I will be shooting mostly 3D since the shot portions are much less, however; I will be working toward the real archery discipline that is Field Archery.

Here are my specifications: 
Bow preference; PSE, Mathews, perhaps other brands if the $$ is right.
Right Hand
29" draw length
50-60 draw weight
Let-off needs to be minimum 70%
Axle to axle 38" minimum

I have both Dark side and BHFS accessories ready to install. Need to see how my vision is with another year under my belt. :violin:

All right my Field Archery Friends; Let the information roll.


----------



## Bhamilton (Feb 11, 2012)

i would look at a strother moxie, I know it isnt on your list but it is an inexpensive bow with a decent fps. The draw is smooth and the back wall is solid. valley is nice also.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

PSE dominator and Hoyt pro comp or contender 
Soon as I have the extra money I will have a pro comp but my dominator pro and the nano Xrs are ready. This will be the first year to shoot field with a bow set up for field and I can't wait. I shot field with a 3d set up last year and it was tough on the arrows and me


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Vance,
Going by what's on your list, I'd have to say probably a PSE Supra ME would fit the bill (get the Bomar aftermarket stops though). It's definitely a great field bow and should also have enough speed for 3D. The Supra ME is also lighter than the Mathews target bows, so you'll be able to put any added weight (stabs, etc) where you want it. The PSE Dominator never took off like hoped and has always been shadowed by the Supra... 

I personally prefer the Hoyt Alpha Elite as a field bow, but only if it has gone through a conversion to spiral cams--may not be something you'd be interested in playing with. It's a little faster than the PSE Supra yet remains a very stable, accurate, and forgiving shooting platform. 

I cannot speak about the current Mathews line up as I have not shot one since 2009, but I still preferred the Hoyts over the Mathews for field once I was able to shoot both and make a comparison.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

montigre said:


> Hey Vance,
> Going by what's on your list, I'd have to say probably a PSE Supra ME would fit the bill (get the Bomar aftermarket stops though). It's definitely a great field bow and should also have enough speed for 3D. The Supra ME is also lighter than the Mathews target bows, so you'll be able to put any added weight (stabs, etc) where you want it. The PSE Dominator never took off like hoped and has always been shadowed by the Supra...
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely the bomar stops


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Gave up on the Dominator, Mag? I'm getting mine reset after Indoor. My darn bow scale broke so I'm shooting in the dark with DW till I get a new one.

Mag/Montigre...how are the shoulders doing after rehab? How long did it actually take to rehab following your Dr's directions? I'm looking at having something done to my left shoulder in a year or so. Sorry for the hijack...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

hdracer said:


> Gave up on the Dominator, Mag? I'm getting mine reset after Indoor. My darn bow scale broke so I'm shooting in the dark with DW till I get a new one.
> 
> Mag/Montigre...how are the shoulders doing after rehab? How long did it actually take to rehab following your Dr's directions? I'm looking at having something done to my left shoulder in a year or so. Sorry for the hijack...


 I really liked the DP, I just needed to get it out of my use potential until I was released by the Doctor. I would like something a tad lighter and also something lets off at the higher ranges. I'm at the Old Grandpa status now.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Hey Vance,
> Going by what's on your list, I'd have to say probably a PSE Supra ME would fit the bill (get the Bomar aftermarket stops though). It's definitely a great field bow and should also have enough speed for 3D. The Supra ME is also lighter than the Mathews target bows, so you'll be able to put any added weight (stabs, etc) where you want it. The PSE Dominator never took off like hoped and has always been shadowed by the Supra...
> 
> I personally prefer the Hoyt Alpha Elite as a field bow, but only if it has gone through a conversion to spiral cams--may not be something you'd be interested in playing with. It's a little faster than the PSE Supra yet remains a very stable, accurate, and forgiving shooting platform.
> ...


Thanks Gail. How's the shoulder?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a used alpine concorde?

long ATA, 75% let-off, hybrid cams, deflex riser and if you really had the gumption, you could make it into a shoot thru system pretty easily.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely look at the Supra, as it almost fits like a glove for the desired specs.


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

exceed


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I have Pearson marxman that's 39.5 ata 50-60 that might fit the bill


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

If there is a dealer close, check out the Exceed or the Excell.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

The Supra ME is a little shorter that your stated minimum however, I'd give it a look. Great bow.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Supra ME or Dominator, either would do very well for you!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for asking. Let's see, it's been 6 months now since the surgery. The shoulder is coming along slowly, but still making progress. Two weeks ago started being able to shoot about 10 arrows from my Vantage Elite (without stabs) backed way down to 31#. Bow arm (the one worked on) not too painful now, but has very little strength to hold bow up and maintain push toward target... But there is hope--my surgeon only gave me a 50/50 chance of shooting again from the beginning. So, I am hoping to be able to at least a half a field round on a very flat course by the end of May.... 

How's your hand coming along?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Thanks for asking. Let's see, it's been 6 months now since the surgery. The shoulder is coming along slowly, but still making progress. Two weeks ago started being able to shoot about 10 arrows from my Vantage Elite (without stabs) backed way down to 31#. Bow arm (the one worked on) not too painful now, but has very little strength to hold bow up and maintain push toward target... But there is hope--my surgeon only gave me a 50/50 chance of shooting again from the beginning. So, I am hoping to be able to at least a half a field round on a very flat course by the end of May....
> 
> How's your hand coming along?


I think the hand will probably be ok, not perfect, just ok. I'm more concerned about my guitar playing future than archery. I still have numbness in my thumb and issues in the non carpel joint that could possibly be a compression issue. Now if I could only figure out where the compression on the bow hand of an archer could be coming from???  I will go down swinging any way!
Be smart with that shoulder.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Either a bone stock Supra Max with Bomar stops installed OR a Supra with DC cams installed if you can get the parts to build one  Smoooooooother than the ME cams and faster IMHO  I love this combo!!! I know Nathan from PSE shoots one as well for 3-D, his has the L6 cams but they are basically the same. SWEET combo!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I think the hand will probably be ok, not perfect, just ok. I'm more concerned about my guitar playing future than archery. I still have numbness in my thumb and issues in the non carpel joint that could possibly be a compression issue. Now if I could only figure out where the compression on the bow hand of an archer could be coming from???  I will go down swinging any way!
> Be smart with that shoulder.


I can understand the frustration. I was just getting to the point of holding my own in competition when the shoulder gave out. Now, I pretty much have to start over from the beginning. It is really humbling especially with that nagging possibility that I may never recover fully enough to shoot to my full potential. But I will not rush things or push too hard. No worries, I know that this is likely my only chance of making any type of comeback and I'm not going to ruin that cance due to impatience.

Let's see if I can remember my A&P classes enough here....Compression of the thumb pad of the bow hand (especially if you're an agressive shooter) can cause significant compression of the radial nerve leading to thumb numbness in that hand--also turning the bow-arm elbow outward, as we all do, can cause some compression of the radial n, but not as much. Anyway, each can mimmick the symptoms of carpal tunnel syndrome pretty well, but since you're already seeing a specialist for this, he/she should have taken these things into consideration. Keep swinging. You'll be caressing those frets like silk in no time!! :wink:


----------

